# My hatred of alarm clocks, as expressed by a V



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My sister sent this to me. Enjoy!

http://thoughtcatalog.com/devon-hartman/2014/08/sleepy-dog-wants-you-to-turn-your-alarm-clock-off/


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico was not impressed with the noises coming out of the iPad while I was watching that vid... After a couple of disgruntled woofs he is now snoring happily. Lazy v ...!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

We saw that video on the news the other day and Ruger heard it and started whining with it. I need to have my video camera next to me so i can record this stuff. I'm always too late. :-[


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

RugersParents said:


> We saw that video on the news the other day and Ruger heard it and started whining with it. I need to have my video camera next to me so i can record this stuff. I'm always too late. :-[


My sister's dog apparently howled along too and I *might* have involuntarily started crying when the alarm went off.  You should record it while playing this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4avqgmfmoE How deep can we go?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't need a regular alarm clock. Our 2 cats come upstairs as soon as we even so much as open our eyes and they yammer at our door until they get fed. Dharma always has to silence them. When I played the video, Dharma just sort of looked at the computer and grumbled.......


----------

